# Cinematic pulses with Serum, Massive, or Zebra



## Bradley Swaff (Jun 30, 2016)

ive searched all over for tutorials on how to make synths with pulses, more like the cinematic pulse sounds. Are there any tutorials or websites I'm missing? Not just the simple pulses, the kind with two or three different types of rhythms. 

Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## Chandler (Jun 30, 2016)

What type of pulses are you looking for? Do you have any examples? A basic pulse sound is very easy to make. Just use an Arp with a sawtooth wave and slap a low pass filter on it. Turn the attack down, the sustain off and adjust the release to taste. Of course you can get really complex, but without an examples it's hard to give any advice.


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jul 1, 2016)

Chandler said:


> What type of pulses are you looking for? Do you have any examples? A basic pulse sound is very easy to make. Just use an Arp with a sawtooth wave and slap a low pass filter on it. Turn the attack down, the sustain off and adjust the release to taste. Of course you can get really complex, but without an examples it's hard to give any advice.


Awesome! I'm very new to synths, so yes that's a start for me. Thank you. I will look for some examples and post them.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 1, 2016)

Another good way is to take any sustained sound (like a pad, or bass) and ad a tremolo plugin to it for that pumping effect.


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jul 1, 2016)

Chandler said:


> What type of pulses are you looking for? Do you have any examples? A basic pulse sound is very easy to make. Just use an Arp with a sawtooth wave and slap a low pass filter on it. Turn the attack down, the sustain off and adjust the release to taste. Of course you can get really complex, but without an examples it's hard to give any advice.



Check out this video on YouTube:



About :19 seconds in. The pulse. Ashton is a friend of mine, I guess I should just ask him, but this is what I'm going for.


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jul 1, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Another good way is to take any sustained sound (like a pad, or bass) and ad a tremolo plugin to it for that pumping effect.



That makes sense... Like sountoys.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 1, 2016)

Bradley Swaff said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> About :19 seconds in. The pulse. Ashton is a friend of mine, I guess I should just ask him, but this is what I'm going for.



Yeah, make it yourself or use any of the many, many pluck presets in Omnisphere, Massive, etc. Especially the sound that you referenced, there's sure to be dozens of presets like it in Omnisphere.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 5, 2016)

Mostly it's a combination of pulses and delays. The good old dotted eights delay...


----------



## Mundano (Jul 5, 2016)

i was wondering too how David Wingo made the synthie pulses for "Midnight Special" OST. Look at this thread and the links.
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...ight-special-ost-thoughts.54313/#post-3971019

and for the music, spotify player here
https://thefilmstage.com/news/listen-to-david-wingos-full-score-for-jeff-nichols-midnight-special/


----------



## Pixelee (Jul 5, 2016)

Bradley Swaff said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> About :19 seconds in. The pulse. Ashton is a friend of mine, I guess I should just ask him, but this is what I'm going for.




Off topic though, does anyone know the exact details of how he got banned on Kontakt Sample Library Facebook group? I just heard he uses pirated samples.


----------



## Mundano (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.widebluesound.com/


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 6, 2016)

Pick up one of Matt's The Unfinished Soundsets for Zebra, Massive, or Omni and reverse engineer the programming of a few patches. Then you can learn and develop a style thats true to yourself rather than being a copycat which ultimately has no fulfillment IMHO.


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah, I was reading about those today.... They're great for dark sounds, but they still don't have that cinematic feel I've been looking for. I would also like to reverse a few patches that sound anywhere close to the group, two steps from hell.


----------



## sathyva (Jul 13, 2016)

+1 for the Unfinished soundsets


----------



## mickeyl (Jul 14, 2016)

sathyva said:


> +1 for the Unfinished soundsets


Seconded!


----------

